# ¿Paramédicos de España?



## Canadian (Jul 8, 2014)

Hola a todos,

¿Hay unos paramédicos de España aquí en EMTLife?  Quiero aprender más información de servicios emergencias de la salud en España 

Quizás aquí va a ser un lugar por las cosas Españolas de los servicios emergencias de la salud 

Todo lo mejor.


----------



## jlc (Mar 23, 2016)

Canadian said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Hay unos paramédicos de España aquí en EMTLife?  Quiero aprender más información de servicios emergencias de la salud en España
> 
> ...



Hi!
Have a look at:
http://emtlife.com/threads/ems-in-spain.16204/


----------

